# [PORTAGE] Yoyo upgrade-downgrade (résolu)

## Magic Banana

Ciao tutti!

J'ai un problème qu'il me semble avoir déjà vu passer sur ce forum mais je ne sais pas trop comment rechercher ça... Ma machine est en x86 (stable donc) mais glitz-0.5.6 est, depuis peu, dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords (afin de pouvoir installer compiz). Voilà le résultat d'un "emerge --pretend --update --deep world" :

```
[ebuild     UD] media-libs/glitz-0.4.4 [0.5.6]

[ebuild     UD] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.8.2 [3.10.2] USE="-static%"
```

Normalement aucun de ces deux logiciel ne devrait être downgradé.

Si je laisse Portage faire, alors, au prochain "emerge --update --deep world", il me propose l'upgrade de ses paquets et ainsi de suite.

J'ai essayé en vain de supprimer le contenu de /var/tmp/portage. J'ai également constaté qu'il n'y a pas de synchronisme entre ces deux yoyos puisque faire un "emerge --oneshot glitz" n'arrête pas le manège des upgrade-downgrade (l'un doit alors être upgradé et l'autre downgradé).

Je serais tenté de supprimer les versions les plus anciennes à coup de "emerge --unmerge" mais la dernière fois que j'ai fait ça, cela m'a valu la recompilation de tout mon système...

L'avis des experts (yoyo me semble le plus propice à me répondre sur ce coup là  :Laughing:  ) ?Last edited by Magic Banana on Mon Oct 30, 2006 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Il turisto

As tu déjà tenté de mettre ton arbre de portage à jour pour voir si cela change qqch?

----------

## Magic Banana

Mon arbre est à jour. Les deux logiciels que j'ai installés récemment sont compiz et F-Spot. Tout deux m'ont demandé l'ajout de quelques lignes (2+2) dans mon /etc/portage/package.keywords en particulier pour pouvoir installer glitz-0.5.6 (dépendance nécessaire à compiz)... gtkhtml est une dépendance de F-Spot mais je n'ai pas eu besoin de la branche de test pour cette dépendance. Une idée ?

----------

## Ey

Ca c'est parce que tu as un package qui dépend des vieilles versions... Donc pour éviter l'effet yoyo, tu passes ce package en ~x86 aussi.

----------

## Bapt

Pour gtkhtml je ne sais pas mais pour glitz ça sens le conflit avec cairo.

Tu dois avoir un cairo stable qui demande donc une ancienne version de glitz et un compiz instable qui demande une version récente de glitz. donc si tu downgrade ton glitz il y a de fortes chance qu'il te demande de l'upgrader juste après.

Jouer avec les keywords à des limitations quand les programmes ne sont/peuvent pas être avec des Slots (comme glitz).

----------

## Magic Banana

Donc, tu me conseilles d'installer un cairo de la branche de test. OK... Je vais plutôt passer à beryl et enlever glitz de mon /etc/portage/package.keywords.  :Wink:  Je vous écris demain si l'opération s'est soldée avec un succès.

Pour gtkhtml, le problème me paraît plus curieux puisque les deux versions entre lesquels Portage oscille sont toutes deux dans la branche stable. Il est vrai que j'ai démasqué spécifiquement la version 2.8.0 de gtkhtml-sharp (qui a pour dépendance gtkhtml) afin de pouvoir installer F-Spot tout en limitant les paquets keywordés (juste f-spot et gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.0 donc). Il y a là probablement la clé de se comportement oscilatoire... mais je ne la trouve pas !  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ey

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour gtkhtml, le problème me paraît plus curieux puisque les deux versions entre lesquels Portage oscille sont toutes deux dans la branche stable. Il est vrai que j'ai démasqué spécifiquement la version 2.8.0 de gtkhtml-sharp (qui a pour dépendance gtkhtml) afin de pouvoir installer F-Spot tout en limitant les paquets keywordés (juste f-spot et gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.0 donc). Il y a là probablement la clé de se comportement oscilatoire... mais je ne la trouve pas ! 

 

Même combat, passe à gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.2 qui lui accepte gtkhtm-3.10* contrairement à son petit frère...

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> L'avis des experts (yoyo me semble le plus propice à me répondre sur ce coup là  ) ?

   :Wink: 

Expert je ne sais pas mais quand je rencontre ce genre de "problème", j'utilise l'argument "-t" (ou "--tree") pour voir l'arbre des dépendances et les paquets qui réclament le downgrade (et en général je les colle dans mon package.keywords).

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## Magic Banana

Merci pour tous ces conseils. Je regarde ça en rentrant chez moi, me génère la liste des paquets de la branche de test à installer, les fetch depuis mon lieu de travail, emerge tout ça ce soir et vous dis lundi où j'en suis... Que c'est dur de ne pas avoir de connexion Internet !  :Crying or Very sad: 

Demain c'est le Linux day en Italie et j'ai peur de craquer pour Ubuntu Edgy Eft...  :Embarassed:  

----------

## man in the hill

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Que c'est dur de ne pas avoir de connexion Internet !  

 

Pas de net ? Comment fais-tu pour gérer une gentoo ?

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Demain c'est le Linux day en Italie et j'ai peur de craquer pour Ubuntu Edgy Eft...  

 

Passe d'abord en testing gentoo ou tu n'auras plus de problèmes de keywords et tu seras relativement tranquille , moi par exemple, je n'ai pas plus de problèmes que ceux de stable ... même beryl, firefox-2.0, drivers-nvidia-bêta s'installe sans plantage ... Je ne passe pas mon temps à debuguer !  Ubuntu, je n'ai rien contre puisque j'aime bien les outils Debian mais je vais plutôt me doter d'un dual core pour les compilations ... mais on a tous des périodes de lassitude ou le changement permet de remettre les pendules à l'heure donc fais un test d'Ubuntu ...  

@ +

----------

## Temet

J'étais pas au courant du Linux Day ... je suis à Milan moi, y a quelque chose de spé?

----------

## bivittatus

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Passe d'abord en testing gentoo ou tu n'auras plus de problèmes de keywords et tu seras relativement tranquille , moi par exemple, je n'ai pas plus de problèmes que ceux de stable ... même beryl, firefox-2.0, drivers-nvidia-bêta s'installe sans plantage ... Je ne passe pas mon temps à debuguer !
> 
> @ +

 

J'ai voulu passer en testing il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça, et jeme suis retrouvé avec un super plantage...ce qui m'a conduit à tout réinstaller (grrrrrrrrrrrr...)...je pense que c'est dû à une mauvaise manip' de ma part, mais sauf erreur de ma part, il y a juste à à rajouter ACCEPT-KEYWORDS="~x86", puis à mettre la gentoo à jour???

----------

## man in the hill

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   
> 
> Passe d'abord en testing gentoo ou tu n'auras plus de problèmes de keywords et tu seras relativement tranquille , moi par exemple, je n'ai pas plus de problèmes que ceux de stable ... même beryl, firefox-2.0, drivers-nvidia-bêta s'installe sans plantage ... Je ne passe pas mon temps à debuguer !
> 
> @ + 
> ...

 

Oui ! 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  dans ton make.conf ...

Il faut quand même vérifier que tu as déjà gcc-4.1.1 ...

----------

## Temet

Ouais j'ai un pote (celui qui m'a fait passer sous Gentoo en plus) qui a cassé sa Gentoo testing aussi ... depuis il est en stable.  :Laughing: 

----------

## bivittatus

Bon, ben maintenant que j'utilise le RescueCD avec partimage et que du coup, plus rien ne me fait peur, je vais réessayer après une bonne sauvegarde!!! Sûrement ce week-end... :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais j'ai un pote (celui qui m'a fait passer sous Gentoo en plus) qui a cassé sa Gentoo testing aussi ... depuis il est en stable. 

 

Le mieux du mieux est quand même d'installer gentoo directement en testing ! J'ai installé ma première gentoo en stable et les package.keywords m'ont vite fait soulé et qques temps après j'ai fais une réinstalle en partant de testing (cela date de décembre dernier). Les problèmes que j'ai lu proviènnent tjrs d'une migration et non d'une installe de base testing ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> J'étais pas au courant du Linux Day ... je suis à Milan moi, y a quelque chose de spé?

 

Il y a quelque chose du côté de DICo Universit&grave; Statale - Via Comelico, 39. En fait il y a même une page Web juste pour Milan.

Voilà la page de l'événement national pour tous ceux qui sont expatriés chez les champions du monde (je commence à le savoir...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:  ).

Mais je te suggère plutôt de venir me faire une petite visite du côté de Gênes puisque nous sommes voisins ! (à suivre en message privé j'espère  :Wink:  )

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Pas de net ? Comment fais-tu pour gérer une gentoo ? 

 

J'ai une Gentoo à jour alors que cela fait plus de 8 mois que je n'ai plus eu de réseau. Ça en jette n'est-ce pas ?  :Razz:  Je me suis fait trois petits scripts Shell hyper utiles (en m'inspirant d'autres scripts dénichés sur ce forum) qui me permettent sans effort de fetcher au boulot ce dont j'ai besoin pour une utilisation normale et quotidienne de Portage. Cela fait déjà quelques temps que je vous ai promis ces scripts mais en fait je voulais les améliorer... et je voudrais encore.

Pour ma probable conversion (temporaire ?) à Ubuntu, il n'y a pas que les cassages de systèmes assez fréquents qui commencent à me courrir sur le haricot (je suis une banane avec un haricot). Mais aussi l'impossibilité d'avoir (après écumage des manuels, howtos, forums et autres wikis) :

1) de l'UTF-8 dans les man pages

2) un Beryl qui ne plante pas mon système lorsque je lis une vidéo

3) DRI avec les drivers libres (j'ai une Radeon 9600 Pro)

4) Un Gnome beau sans avoir à passer des heures de bidouillage

Tous ces problèmes devant être majorés par un facteur proportionnel aux temps de compilation (j'ai un "vieux" AMD Athlon 2400+).

Pour revenir au sujet initial :

1) Plus de problème avec glitz depuis que j'ai désinstallé compiz (et enlevé les paquets correspondant dans /etc/portage/package.keywords).

2) Pour gtkhtml, j'ai suivi le conseil de Ey et ai donc mis ce qui suit dans ce même fichier :

```
=dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86
```

Je vous dis lundi si cela arrête le second yoyo.

EDIT : Balise mal formatée

----------

## Temet

Oublie pour Gênes, j'y suis allé avec un pote (un Guiseppe), lui et moi avons halluciné devant la laideur de cette ville   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ma probable conversion (temporaire ?) à Ubuntu, il n'y a pas que les cassages de systèmes assez fréquents qui commencent à me courrir sur le haricot (je suis une banane avec un haricot). Mais aussi l'impossibilité d'avoir (après écumage des manuels, howtos, forums et autres wikis) :
> 
> 1) de l'UTF-8 dans les man pages
> ...

 

héhé 

Pour le 1 je ne sais pas je n'aime pas le man en Français, il sont en général en retard, donc man anglais => pas de problèmes  :Smile: 

pour 2 je me suis installé beryl chez moi , en suivant le howto (j'ai une nvidia), j'ai rien changer à mon mplayer : -vo xv et ça marche sans rien toucher. Expose tes soucis on verra peut être.

3) j'ai pas de dri - nvidia - (vivement nouveau) donc je ne peux pas te répondre mais si ta carte est supportée il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas => erreur de config ?

4) Bah ça je ne sais pas non plus, j'ai uniquement beryl, sans desktop-manager (apwal pour le launcher c'est nickel  :Smile: )

/me qui sort un long poste pour rien car au final je ne t'aide en rien et ni n'apporte rien si ce n'est un chezmoiçamarche pour beryl et les vidéos  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   
> 
> Pour ma probable conversion (temporaire ?) à Ubuntu, il n'y a pas que les cassages de systèmes assez fréquents qui commencent à me courrir sur le haricot (je suis une banane avec un haricot). Mais aussi l'impossibilité d'avoir (après écumage des manuels, howtos, forums et autres wikis) :
> 
> 1) de l'UTF-8 dans les man pages
> ...

 

Ces quatres points n'ont rien avoir avecc Gentoo ni une autre distribution. Pour le joli bureau à la unbutu, en deux coup de cuillère à pot depuis gnome-look et tu as le même.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oublie pour Gênes, j'y suis allé avec un pote (un Guiseppe), lui et moi avons halluciné devant la laideur de cette ville   

 

Gênes est une ville très belle et pleine de surprises.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Ces quatres points n'ont rien avoir avecc Gentoo ni une autre distribution.

 

Sauf que sous Ubuntu les configurations de l'UTF-8 de DRI et de Gnome sont déjà là à l'installation... Pour Beryl je ne sais pas encore si ça fonctionne en trois clics mais je suppose que oui (après tout les développeurs de Beryl viennent d'Ubuntu).

Je ne dis pas que c'est impossible d'avoir la même chose avec Gentoo. je dis seulement que je n'y suis pas arrivé après des heures de recherche sur le Web, des heures de compilation et des heures de réparage de système suite à des d'initiatives malheureuse... C'est fatiguant à la longue  (surtout quand au final on abandonne)... mais je sais que ça me manquera sous Ubuntu !

EDIT : J'ai honte de devenir "guru" avec un message comme celui-ci.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Temet

Ma Banane Magique, j'ai quelque chose pour toi!! > http://parrysblog.blogspot.com/2006/10/live-life-on-edge.html

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as du le chercher un moment celui- là !  :Very Happy:  J'ai déjà du lire trois ou quatre reviews de Edgy Eft et toute était du genre "Tout mache très bien mais je m'attendais à plus bleeding edge". De toute façon je m'en fout, c'est pas pour un portable !  :Razz: 

EDIT : Juste pour contre-carrer l'affirmation qui est faite dans le témoignage que tu pointes selon laquelle Edgy Eft serait lente, voilà ce que je viens de lire dans cette review :

 *arsgeek wrote:*   

> There are definite speed boosts that Ive noticed in everything from launching apps to the boot up/shut down process. It seems like this Linux distribution is growing up and shedding its cute/friendly persona for a powerful/friendly persona.

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Oct 27, 2006 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Nan, en bon fan de KDE, je lis le planet  :Wink:  ... j'ai juste pensé à toi ^^

----------

## Mickael

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Oublie pour Gênes, j'y suis allé avec un pote (un Guiseppe), lui et moi avons halluciné devant la laideur de cette ville    
> 
> Gênes est une ville très belle et pleine de surprises. 
> 
>  *MickTux wrote:*   Ces quatres points n'ont rien avoir avecc Gentoo ni une autre distribution. 
> ...

 

Juste une petite remarque après j'arrête, promis  :Rolling Eyes:   t'as pas été trop futé sur le coup de l'utf8, si sous unbutu cela fonctionne correctement, t'aurais du prendre le liveCD et regarder la configuration, nan ai-je dit une grosse connerie? De plus j'ai des doutes sur le dRI avec unbutu, ce dernier dépend de ta carte, par chance cela marchera au premier coup , et là encore il ne restait plus qu'a faire un cat (non pas ghoti) des fichiers de conf...banane

(mais franchement une version tout les 6 mois ne peut contenir à l'instant "t" toutes le configs de toutes les cartes)

Et gnome c'est encore et toujours en deux coups de cuillères à pot

ET MAINTENANT TU SORS : GOUROU AVEC UNE INFIDÉLITÉ CRIÉE À HAUTE VOIX, NON MAIS c'est tout même un comble  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai honte MickTux tu sais...  :Embarassed: 

Je vais graver le LiveCD d'Edgy demain. Il va bien y avoir un type du GLUG (Genovese Linux User Group) qui aura ce CD au Linux Day. Je regarde les configurations de tout ce qui ne marche pas aussi bien sur ma Gentoo. De là j'essaie de faire de mon mieux pour rester parmi vous (car c'est vous, bande de types biens, qui me faites ressentir cette attachement à Gentoo !).

À suivre...

----------

## PabOu

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   L'avis des experts (yoyo me semble le plus propice à me répondre sur ce coup là :lol: ) ?  :wink: 
> 
> Expert je ne sais pas mais quand je rencontre ce genre de "problème", j'utilise l'argument "-t" (ou "--tree") pour voir l'arbre des dépendances et les paquets qui réclament le downgrade (et en général je les colle dans mon package.keywords).
> 
> Mes 0.02 cents.

 

Je crois qu'il t'as visé toi plus particulièrement, non pas parceque tu serais un expert (hum) spécialisé dans ce domaine, mais plutôt à cause de ton pseudo et son problème de "yoyo" entre update/downgrade, voir le titre du sujet :-p

----------

## ghoti

Heu, PabOu, on va dire que t'étais fatigué hein : t'as pas vu les smileys ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Heu, PabOu, on va dire que t'étais fatigué hein : t'as pas vu les smileys ? ;) :lol:

 

Oui j'étais fatigué, je me suis amusé à la foire de Liège hier soir ;-) mais :

1) je n'ai vu qu'un smiley dans la réponse de yoyo

2) les smileys ne sont pas compris de la même façon par tout le monde --> ma raison de ne pas utiliser de smiley dans mes messages (déjà expliqué il me semble... ou bien était-ce sur un autre forum ?)

3) et puis tout d'abord 2 centièmes de cents (2 dix-millièmes d'euro) c'est pas beaucoup pour une remarque alors elle ne vallait pas ma réponse, mais j'ai fait preuve de bonté :D

----------

## titoucha

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu as du le chercher un moment celui- là !  J'ai déjà du lire trois ou quatre reviews de Edgy Eft et toute était du genre "Tout mache très bien mais je m'attendais à plus bleeding edge". De toute façon je m'en fout, c'est pas pour un portable ! 
> 
> EDIT : Juste pour contre-carrer l'affirmation qui est faite dans le témoignage que tu pointes selon laquelle Edgy Eft serait lente, voilà ce que je viens de lire dans cette review :
> 
>  *arsgeek wrote:*   There are definite speed boosts that Ive noticed in everything from launching apps to the boot up/shut down process. It seems like this Linux distribution is growing up and shedding its cute/friendly persona for a powerful/friendly persona. 

 

J'ai la Edgy sur trois machines et je peux affirmer qu'elle est très rapide, elle est aussi rapide que ma Gentoo, si ce n'était la communauté j'aurais passé aussi ma machine principale sous Edgy.

En plus une mise à jour sous Edgy ~10minutes la même avec Gentoo ~1h30   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Le yoyo gtkhtml a également été arrêté grâce aux conseils de Ey. J'ai ainsi dû keyworder en 2.8.2 tout ce qui est dev-dotnet. Pour être plus clair voilà les lignes de /etc/portage/package.keywords qui permettent l'installation de F-Spot (depuis la branche de test de Portage) avec un minimum de paquet instable et sans yoyo upgrade-downgrade :

```
=dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gnomevfs-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86

=dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.8.2 ~x86
```

Un grand merci à Ey et à vous tous !

Concernant le Linux Day à Gênes, l'événement fut très sympatique avec notamment une communauté Gentoo nombreuse et très qualifiée. J'ai récupéré un CD de Edgy Eft. Je l'ai essayé en et tout à l'air très bien. Je ne peux malheureusement pas facilement tester les points énumérés précédemment car je nai pas Internet et que le LiveCD de Edgy Eft ne contient ni les man pages en français, ni Beryl... Bref, il me faudrait l'installer et adapter mes scripts Gentoo pour Ubuntu pour fetcher au laboratoire ce dont j'ai besoin chez moi... Je vais rester encore un peu sous Gentoo !  :Wink: 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai la Edgy sur trois machines et je peux affirmer qu'elle est très rapide, elle est aussi rapide que ma Gentoo, si ce n'était la communauté j'aurais passé aussi ma machine principale sous Edgy.
> 
> En plus une mise à jour sous Edgy ~10minutes la même avec Gentoo ~1h30 

 

C'est effectivement un argument de poids d'autant plus que j'ai tendance à désirer un système très proche de celui par dèfaut sous Ubuntu et que mon ordinateur a plus de trois ans (pour les chiens il faut multiplier par 7 mais pour les ordinateurs c'est un facteur 20 qu'il convient d'appliquer !  :Very Happy:  ). En 30 minutes d'installation j'aurais donc un système qui me demande des jours de compilation/configuration/réparage sous Gentoo (et sans arriver à tout configurer correctement  :Embarassed:  ). Même chose pour les mises à jour...

Et pour la communauté, je plussoie voire je multiplissoie ! (remarque : la communauté Ubuntu est excellente mais la communauté Gentoo est exceptionnelle !)

----------

